# Hyderabad Cube Open 2011 (Probable)



## Aakash (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

We are planning to organize a competition in Hyderabad sometime in mid October.
The official stuff (contacting the officials ,dates venue) and the other stuff is done. Only problem that remains is sponsorship. We are talking to lightake and possibly lubix cubes but i was wondering if anybody out there is interested to sponsor this competition.

All of you are invited to the competition.

Edit: Competition may most likely be on 8-9 October


----------

